# RecipeDB - Mum's Stout



## berapnopod (10/2/08)

Mum's Stout  Ale - Irish Dry Stout  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Salt Additions:4tsp CaCO3 to mash1tsp MgSO4 to mash1/2 tsp sodium met between mash and sparge1/2 tsp lactic acid to spargeMethod--------Heat 20 litres of water+salts to 63C and add grains -> temp=57CAdjust with 2 litres of cold water -> Temp=52CLeave for 10 minutesRemove about 33% of mash for decoction and start heating decocWhen temp of decoc is 66C -> rest for 10 minutesHeat decoc to boiling and boil for 30 minutesReturn dococ back to main mash which is at a temp of 49CTemperature stabilises at 58CHeat mash to 65C and rest for 55 minutesRemove about 40% of mash for second decoction and heat to boiling.boil for 30 minutes -> temp = 78CSparge with 37 litres of water for 2 hours.When boiling, add hops and boild for one hour.Chill and collect 40 litres at 1.046Pitch yeastPrimary temp varied between 22 and 17C.Rack after 12 daysBottle/keg after another 6 daysFG at 1.016   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      6 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    0.5 kg JWM Chocolate Malt    0.5 kg JWM Roast Barley    0.5 kg JWM Crystal 140       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      120 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     100 ml White Labs WLP004 - Irish Ale         40L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.046 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 39.5 IBU   Efficiency 78%   Alcohol 4.28%   Colour 81 EBC   Batch Size 40L     Fermentation   Primary 12 days   Secondary 12 days   Conditioning 1 days


----------

